
Regarding embargoes - ingve
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/regarding-embargoes
======
tptacek
There was nothing "on purpose" about our confirmation (that the bug Halvar
posted on DailyDave was the same as Kaminsky had shared with me). It was a
pure accident. The person who accidentally hit the "publish" button on the
story wasn't even involved with it; they were doing something else on the
blog.

I do appreciate the distinction you made between "confirmation" and
"revelation". Most of the media at the time ran with the latter, incorrect
concept. It's more fun that way, than that someone was simply able to guess
the bug from the embargo description.

Clearly, it's hard to come up with a better example of how much a shitshow PR-
enhanced embargoes are. I lean your way in my feelings about embargoes and
about cool-kids cliques.

~~~
askyourmother
The bigger problem with embargoes are the cloudflares of the world, who use it
as a marketing angle (as per the post). I think embargoes don't work, won't
work, even if well intentioned. Just get the details out, let people take the
steps they need/want in the immediate term, and incentivize the parties
involved to fix sooner rather than a usual tardy later.

